
The hedgehog and the fox - yarapavan
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2016/7/12/the-hedgehog-and-the-fox
======
brudgers
The Isaiah Berlin essay:
[http://www.blogs.hss.ed.ac.uk/crag/files/2016/06/the_hedgeho...](http://www.blogs.hss.ed.ac.uk/crag/files/2016/06/the_hedgehog_and_the_fox-
berlin.pdf)

